# Do you remember your first day of school?



## NancyNGA (Jun 12, 2015)

It was 1952.  Truman was still president.  His picture was on the wall along with the purple ultraviolet germ-killer light. The desks were old like these:






On the bus ride home I didn't know you were supposed to tell the driver where you lived. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I remember being so scared when he went right by my house.   Rode all the way to the end of the line and he had to take me all the way back.

Anyone else?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 12, 2015)

My first day was in 1941.  The President was Franklin Roosevelt.  I was in Los Angeles and we had desks with ink well in them.  When we went to school we wore "dog tags" with our name, address and blood type on it.  It was a time of extreme paranoia and we all were sure the Japanese (we always called them Japs then) were coming to get us any day.  When President Roosevelt died they took all of us children out on the playground and had a brief memorial and sent us all home.  We didn't have school buses then and we all walked to and from school.  I fell in love with a girl named Sandy.  She was also 5.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 12, 2015)

We were not so scared by 1952.  Only had to practice those cold war drills crouching under our desks, and we didn't have a clue why.  First grade teacher also read to us from the bible first thing every morning. This was a public school in northern Ohio.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 12, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> We were not so scared by 1952.  Only had to practice those cold war drills crouching under our desks, and we didn't have a clue why.  First grade teacher also read to us from the bible first thing every morning. This was a public school in northern Ohio.



In second grade we pledged the flag then sang "oh what a beautiful morning".  Teacher must have seen "Oklahoma".


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

Don't remember first day but do remember first grade - 1958. Mrs Head (snicker). Lincoln school. Rockland Mass.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 13, 2015)

Hahaha... oh boy do I!   I cried the whole time.. and ran home at recess without telling anyone..  I was such a mama's girl..

So Mom brought me back.. and the teacher decided to make me and another little girl "Office Monitors" at recess, and I thought it was a big deal and that I was a real big cheese.. They even let me ring the bell at the end of recess.  That other little girl and I are still friends..  60 years later.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

How cool, QS!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Don't remember first day but do remember first grade - 1958. Mrs Head (snicker). Lincoln school. Rockland Mass.




Funny.. I don't remember many of my teachers names.. but my first grade one I do..  Mrs. Smith.  A fat little red head spinster, who picked favorites and terrified me..  That's probably part of the reason I would take off at recess.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Funny.. I don't remember many of my teachers names.. but my first grade one I do..  Mrs. Smith.  A fat little red head spinster, who picked favorites and terrified me..  That's probably part of the reason I would take off at recess.



Mine was a fat gray-haired lady.  I don't remember any more names until 4th grade.  Sister Mary Paul in catholic school.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 13, 2015)

I only remember the scary ones... The next was my 6th grade teacher Mrs.Hartnet..    After that.. only the ones I had crushes on in HS.  Mr. Kroll (English) ... and Mr. Capinigri. (Physics.)


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> ....the teacher decided to make me and another little girl "Office Monitors" at recess, and I thought it was a big deal and that I was a real big cheese.. They even let me ring the bell at the end of recess.  That other little girl and I are still friends..  60 years later.



Cool!  Did you get to wear badges?  

First grade was Mrs. Ross.  Also overweight.  I was terrified of her, too, because when she got mad her face would turn beet red. She also spanked people right in class, with a paddle. The older kids were just sent "to the principal's office."   Sometimes they didn't come back that day. :eewwk:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 13, 2015)

Not really. Was a long, long time ago. Remember bits and pieces but not very much

I do remember Mrs. Wheeler, our music teacher, who had us put our finger on top of our head to help us sing on key.  How the hell this helped, I'll never know.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 13, 2015)

Only bits and pieces -- Catholic school with scary nuns. Uniforms. The washrooms in a separate building with a strong smell of disinfectant. Eventually taken out and started in a public school, which was much more fun.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes, I remember. It was a newly constructed school, very modern for those days. I remember some confusion about the bus schedule, but my older brother got things straightened out. I also remember the dress I wore, and my mother taking extra care to fix my hair. Lots of scurrying around because there were younger ones still at home and my father had to get off to work. But school was very exciting, especially lunchtime in the cafeteria. I do remember my teacher was Miss Rnadolph, and she was also my second grade teacher.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 13, 2015)

I still remeber the smell of sawdust over vomit..   In grade school, there was always  a pile of sawdust somewhere..  lol!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I still remeber the smell of sawdust over vomit..   In grade school, there was always  a pile of sawdust somewhere..  lol!



Oh yeah!  I forgot about that!  The janitor going up and down the halls with his bucket of sawdust on wheels.   The first time I ever heard the term "restroom."


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2015)

I remember my first day of kindergarten, it wasn't pretty, I kept running back to my mom screaming and hollering in tears, I didn't want to part from her, it took a while.  I hated it from start to finish, never enjoyed it, nor first through the rest of my school days except for English lit, music swimming, dance, summer break and the day it was all over..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Only bits and pieces -- Catholic school with scary nuns. Uniforms. The washrooms in a separate building with a strong smell of disinfectant. Eventually taken out and started in a public school, which was much more fun.



I went to a new catholic school beginning in 3rd grade.  Lay teacher.  But the nuns and priest were fresh off the boat from Ireland.  Fun was not in their vocabulary.  For some reason we only went for 3 years, going to public school in 5th grade, then back in 6th to the horror of the school - the principal - Sister Mary Ethna.  She was one scary woman!


----------



## jujube (Jun 13, 2015)

Perhaps not the _first _day but I do remember first grade.  I was only five and I had to walk over a mile to school.  We had "crossing boys" to cross us over the highway and I was scared to death of them.  They were very officious and bullied the younger kids.   First and second grade only went to school half days (first in the morning and second grade in the afternoon).   I was dyslexic (of course they didn't know anything about dyslexia back then....you just weren't "trying hard enough"...) and had a hard time of it until the third grade when everything clicked into place.  Luckily, I had wonderful kind teachers in my first three years, which was the only thing that got me past fourth grade, where my teacher was a certified witch.   We were just posting about that teacher on my school Facebook group and everyone who had her had a horrible story about something she had done.

We started each day with the Pledge of Allegiance and the Lord's Prayer (imagine that today.....).  And, yes, I remember the smell of vomit and sawdust that seemed to hang around for hours.  That and the smell of the paste that everybody got a dab of on a piece of paper from a huge jar.  There was always somebody in the class who ate their paste...yuk.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2015)

That's sad Jujube, I had teachers who were always trying to force me to write with my right hand or to hold my pencil the same way as others did and I just couldn't, still everyone else holds their pens and pencils in an odd way as opposed to how I hold mine.    I've had my hand whacked a time or two just for not complying.  It was later in high school that I had some really caring teachers, but especially my guidance counselor, whom I'll never forget and if not for her, I probably wouldn't have made it through high school.  One of the best human beings I wish I'd had the chance to official thank once I reached my later adulthood.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 13, 2015)

> That and the smell of the paste that everybody got a dab of on a piece of paper from a huge jar. There was always somebody in the class who ate their paste...yuk.



Yes, and smelling the papers after they came off the "ditto" machine.


----------



## Lon (Jun 13, 2015)

First day of school for me would have been May of 1938 and I don't remember it, but I do remember the pretty red headed kindergarden teacher. It was a public school in Newark, New Jersey.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 13, 2015)

OK.  OK.  April and QS have made the guilt come.  I CRIED too so much they took me outside for "air".  I wanted Mommy!!!!!!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 13, 2015)

For those of you from cold climates...do you remember snowsuits?  They went on over top of your regular clothes. Even little girls in those days had to wear dresses to school.    First grade teacher spent at least an hour every day getting kids in and out of their snowsuits.  I think they cancelled recess in the winter just because of the time constraints.  Mine was maroon, my mom made it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2015)

I ran right into kindergarten, I could not wait. My mother hyped it very well, so I was really looking forward to it. Sometime later when the excitement settled down, there were times when I just wanted to stay home with mom though. 

And YES, I remember those snowsuits! I'd never have lasted all those long hours of sledding without them.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh, gawd, yes I remember snowsuits.  :shussh:  Don't tell anyone though, I remember them fondly.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 13, 2015)

I remember a time when I actually wanted it to snow.. and got so excited with the first few flakes falling.. Of course.. I wasn't driving then..........


----------



## John C (Jun 13, 2015)

I didn't want to go so I pretended I couldn't be awakened.  My older sister walked with me and, when she left, I burst into tears.  First Grade teacher was "Miss Sue" a very kindly lady who loved children.  After the first day, I was fine and enjoyed Grade School all the way.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2015)

My first day of school was in 1st grade, I don't think they had kindergarten back then in my school.  It was a Catholic school, so I had a nun as a teacher.  All I can remember is my mother walking me to school, and into the building, then leaving me and telling me she'd be back to pick me up.  I don't think I was actually crying, but I was very afraid about being there.  I never liked school, even back then.  We did do the duck drills under our desks, which was kind of scary to me...of course the nuns were good about scaring all of us anyway, lol. 

I remember them always putting green sawdust over vomit on the floor, there was always some kid upchucking.  I never actually got sick, but when I'd see or smell that, I had the gag reflex going down.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 13, 2015)

Working backwards, it must have been 1937. I remember it very clearly. Because of my December birthday, I was always the youngest kid in class. They started me in first grade. My mother took me the first day and introduced me to Miss Sylvia. I only remember that she was nice, had dark hair and glasses. I bought her a small Narcissus plant. I remember my mother teaching me how to pronounce it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 14, 2015)

SeaBreeze, I never knew anyone who went to kindergarten then either.

I didn't quite tell all of the story.  The first day of 1st grade my aunt (my mom's sister) came by and picked us up because her son (my cousin) was starting his first day, too.  We were born 3 months apart.   Here is our picture that day.  He was a sweet kid.  

As soon as we got in the car my cousin started to cry and was still crying and screaming up to the point we got put into separate rooms at school.  It scared me but my parents prepared me well for school.  His father was a bully and teased us kids about everything---about all the awful things that would happen in school. My cousin went on to have a terrible life and died 2 years ago at age 66.  It was a long sad story.  I still blame my uncle for a lot of that.  He was a real jerk to put it kindly.  

Sorry for getting off on a downer story.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 14, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> My first day of school was in 1st grade, I don't think they had kindergarten back then in my school.  It was a Catholic school, so I had a nun as a teacher.  All I can remember is my mother walking me to school, and into the building, then leaving me and telling me she'd be back to pick me up.  I don't think I was actually crying, but I was very afraid about being there.  I never liked school, even back then.  We did do the duck drills under our desks, which was kind of scary to me...of course the nuns were good about scaring all of us anyway, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember them always putting green sawdust over vomit on the floor, there was always some kid upchucking.  I never actually got sick, but when I'd see or smell that, I had the gag reflex going down.



I remember standing in line for our polio boosters in the gym... and Michael Sullivan who was behind me in line puked in my hair... I had to be sent home.... THANK YOU MICHAEL!!!!


----------



## AprilT (Jun 14, 2015)

Nancy, Sea, kindergarten in the US wasn't that popular for 5-y/o  till mid 1960s and later so that might account for why many not having attended; most all the kids I didn't know anyone who hadn't gone to kindergarten on up when I was growing up.  Might have also been more regional as well.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 14, 2015)

I started half day kindergarten in Chicago in January 1954.   In the CPS system there was always Kindergarten.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I started half day kindergarten in Chicago in January 1954.   In the CPS system there was always Kindergarten.




It's been around in the us as early as the 1800s, it just wasn't all that popular here in many of the states, nor compulsory, nor still not mandatory today except in a few states.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 14, 2015)

Never having lived anywhere except Illinois.. I thought everyone went to Kindergarten.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 14, 2015)

I thought the same, QS, I pretty much thought it was the standard requirement before entering first grade, but I'm still learning new things everyday.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 14, 2015)

Catholic schools here in Chicago don't have Kindergartens.. so when I went, the kids that were going to attend first grade at a Catholic school went to public school Kindergarten and then transferred.. that's why I thought it was mandatory.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 14, 2015)

And here we think our parents love us, forcing us to go to school even before we have to, the nerve of them.  LOL!  How could they not want to spend every waking moment in our company.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 14, 2015)

We had kindergarten in Los Angeles.  It was the place where someone was always peeing their pants or panties.  THAT I did NOT do.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 14, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> We had kindergarten in Los Angeles.  It was the place where someone was always peeing their pants or panties.  THAT I did NOT do.



I have to say that I never peed.. or puked in school either... but there sure was a lot of that happening around me.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 14, 2015)

What was it with the poor kids, puking and peeing -- were they maybe freaked out of their skulls and too scared to ask to go the the loo? I never did either, but I saw it happening to others.  Sudden institutionalization must do strange things to a kid's digestion. LOL.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes, some little children were very scared and afraid to speak up, some teachers were cruel and made it hard on little kids who had weak bladders as well, it wasn't always easy for a young child in those days to be thrust into such situations.  Accidents did and still happen for children in such age groups.  I don't recall having an accident, but, won't say it never did happen to me, I do recall a mean teacher or to demanding some of us hold it in though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> SeaBreeze, I never knew anyone who went to kindergarten then either.
> 
> I didn't quite tell all of the story.  The first day of 1st grade my aunt (my mom's sister) came by and picked us up because her son (my cousin) was starting his first day, too.  We were born 3 months apart.   Here is our picture that day.  He was a sweet kid.
> 
> As soon as we got in the car my cousin started to cry and was still crying and screaming up to the point we got put into separate rooms at school.  It scared me but my parents prepared me well for school.  His father was a bully and teased us kids about everything---about all the awful things that would happen in school. My cousin went on to have a terrible life and died 2 years ago at age 66.  It was a long sad story.  I still blame my uncle for a lot of that.  He was a real jerk to put it kindly.



Nancy, my condolences about your cousin, so sad.  I loved that photo of the both of you, very sweet!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 14, 2015)

You know what made my generation tough was the difference in how we got our starts.  In my young days I knew only one person "won", one person came in "first". Everyone who didn't win was a loser to one degree or another.  It made us try hard to be that winner.  Now, if 100 kids are in a race, they award 100 winners.  No wonder so many can't cope later in life when they must deal with not being that winner.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 14, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> SeaBreeze, I never knew anyone who went to kindergarten then either.
> 
> I didn't quite tell all of the story.  The first day of 1st grade my aunt (my mom's sister) came by and picked us up because her son (my cousin) was starting his first day, too.  We were born 3 months apart.   Here is our picture that day.  He was a sweet kid.
> 
> ...





SeaBreeze said:


> Nancy, my condolences about your cousin, so sad.  I loved that photo of the both of you, very sweet!



Thanks Sea, I was running my mouth so much, I missed that story from Nancy.

Nancy, I'd like to ad my condolences as well, very sad story indeed, so sorry to read of such cruelty to children and of your loss of a family member.  Adorable picture of the two of you, such sweet smiles.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 14, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You know what made my generation tough was the difference in how we got our starts.  In my young days I knew only one person "won", one person came in "first". Everyone who didn't win was a loser to one degree or another.  It made us try hard to be that winner.  Now, if 100 kids are in a race, they award 100 winners.  No wonder so many can't cope later in life when they must deal with not being that winner.



What are you talking about?  You think telling five year olds to hold in their pee is building character?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 14, 2015)

AprilT said:


> What are you talking about?  You think telling five year olds to hold in their pee is building character?



My God NO!!!  I'm a little off subject but I certainly didn't mean anything of the sort.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 14, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> My God NO!!!  I'm a little off subject but I certainly didn't mean anything of the sort.



Good to know.  There wasn't any clarification as to what statements you were addressing, that's why I asked, since your comments followed the kindergarten entries.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 14, 2015)

I think that our generation was taught to respect authority... so much so that we were in fear of authority.. that could be why so many of us were so afraid.   Kids today are not afraid..   If that is good or bad... I'm not going to judge.. Good in some ways.. bad in others.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 14, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> SeaBreeze, I never knew anyone who went to kindergarten then either.
> 
> I didn't quite tell all of the story. The first day of 1st grade my aunt (my mom's sister) came by and picked us up because her son (my cousin) was starting his first day, too. We were born 3 months apart. Here is our picture that day. He was a sweet kid.
> 
> ...



So sorry, Nancy.   Cute picture.


----------

